# 3RD Annual 12 hrs. of Speedorama Toronto



## f1nutz (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Guys
We're going for our 3rd Annual 12 Hours of Speedorama Saturday Feb 9th. Race will start at 9 am finishing at approximately at 10 pm allowing time for lane changes. Track opens for practice at 8am Sat. The track can also be used on Friday & Sunday by the competitors for practice and the general publics viewing. 

We will be racing on the same 200 foot 6 lane Tomy layout as last year running Tomy Turbo chassis and parts provided on the day by race control. Your team provides your own body to HOLM specifications.

New this year we will also have a 24 foot HO drag strip for the general public to run on!

Pics of previous years events:

06
http://www.geocities.com/f1nutz27/HoLeMans2006.html



07
http://www.slotcars.org/ohora/0607season\Speedorama\speedorama_index.htm 

Thursday 7th and Friday 8th we need all the help we can get at the Automotive Bldg exhibition grounds Toronto for setting up the show layout and track. 

I would also like to thank everyone who helped last year to make the event a success. Drivers, volunteers, and of course the sponsors. 

Raceworld 
Panther Hobbies and Trains 
Trakmate (Official Timing) 
CanHO 
OHORA 
Custom Canuck Resins 
Super Tires 
Toys2NV 

Get your team (of at least 4-6 drivers) or more ready for a great race. For more information or to register a team email Bill [email protected] or Rick [email protected] 

If you can't field a whole team but would like to participate as an individual we can arrange for you to join a team.

All racers will also have free entry into Speedorama Canada's biggest Custom Car Show.

http://www.speedoramainfo.com/index2.asp

If you have never made it out to race in this event make sure you make it this year. You will not be disappointed. The atmosphere is great with all the custom cars to check out when you are not racing and the race itself is a blast! If you're into 1/32 or 1/24th come out and give HO a try at this awesome event!

Thanks from 
Vintage Racers and OHORA


----------

